# FreeBSD8.1 AMD64 , remove lib32 and SRC



## mfaridi (Sep 20, 2010)

I want install wvirtualbox and I can not , you can see it in this post

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=17607

after many try I have that problem and I send email to FreeBSD mailing list and describe my problem and they send my this email 

```
On Wed, Sep 15, 2010 at 2:43 PM, Gholam Mostafa Faridi
<mostafafaridi@gmail.com> wrote:
> > I want install virtualBox on AMD 64 and I use FreeBSD 8.1 and I have SRC
> > directory , but when I run make install clean I see this error
> > " Requires 32-bit libraries installed under /usr/lib32.
> > Do: cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32 "
> > and I run this command
> > "cd /usr/src; make build32 install32; ldconfig -v -m -R /usr/lib32"
> >  and after minutes I see this error
> >
download everything in

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/8.1-RELEASE/lib32/

to a directory and then run `sh install.sh` from there.
```

So I go this directory and download everything

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/8.1-RELEASE/lib32/

and put them in one folder and run this command 

```
sh install.sh
```
for first time and do not see out put and I do not see messages about succeed of installation so I run that command again 
and I see this error 

```
/usr/lib32/libc.so.7: Could not unlink
> ./usr/lib32/libcrypt.so.5: Could not unlink
> ./usr/lib32/librt.so.1: Could not unlink
> ./usr/lib32/libthr.so.3: Could not unlink
> ./libexec/ld-elf32.so.1: Could not unlink
> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors."
>
```
but after this I can install virtualbox and do not see error about lib32 error , but when I want install OS on virtualbox , I see this error and I can run OS on virtualbox 


> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine obsd.
> The virtual machine 'obsd' has terminated unexpectedly during startup with exit code 1.


and I see this error too

```
Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908) Make sure the kernel module has been loaded successfully.
```
 but I see these 

```
sem_load="YES"
cuse4bsd_load="YES"
vboxdrv_load="YES"
```
in

```
/boot/loader.conf
```


So I think problem is SRC and lib32 , so I want remove or deinstall lib32 and SRC 

How I can remove lib32 and SRC ??
maybe this way solve my problem .


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 20, 2010)

Can I remove SRC directory and lib32 ?


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 21, 2010)

I need remove lib32 and SRC and install them again


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 21, 2010)

after long time I can not find my answer so I want delete /usr/src and /usr/lib32


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm not sure it will solve your problem, but you can safely delete /usr/src/ and if nothing you're using depends on it, you can delete the lib32 stuff.

Your vbox driver may be out of sync with your kernel.

The error with 
	
	



```
/usr/lib32/libc.so.7: Could not unlink
```
 is related to chflags(1).  You can issue `# chflags -R noschg /usr/lib32/`


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 22, 2010)

Can this happen because I have another thing or another option in 
	
	



```
/boot/loader.conf
```
 ?


----------



## Savagedlight (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm thinking the first time you ran the command, it installed the libraries correctly.
The second time, it failed because it couldn't remove files with those flags set.
You should take a look in the directory and see if the files are there.


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 27, 2010)

I remove virtualBox and install it with 
	
	



```
pkg_add
```
 but I see that error again and virtualbox can load kernel modules


----------



## mfaridi (Sep 28, 2010)

after long time update port tree and packages , I can not install Virtualbox from port , so I install with 
	
	



```
pkg_add
```
 and it work good , but old version is installed and I can not update it with 
	
	



```
portmaster
```


----------



## SIFE (Oct 3, 2010)

remove Remove Virtualbox and it is its modulles  modules, update your src and ports tree , make sure you had  add support for 32bit compatibility in your kernel. then Then [cmd=]make buildworld[/cmd] and [cmd=]make kernel[/cmd]

now Now install Virtualbox from ports .


----------

